# UL WALLEYE



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Nailed my first walleye of the season at the state park tonight! A nice 5 lb male drilled my tube at last light. Can't be more happy with him. The warmer weather and calm day kept the water temp up enough to make at least one 'eye hungry. Hope tomorrow will produce at least one more! FISH ON!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome congrats! Pic?


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Good man!


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

I took a pic on my phone. I'll try to put one up tomorrow if I can find out how. Lol


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Why wait till tomorrow I would be rubbing this right in.....
looks good man!


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha! Thanks wes! I wish it was as easy to upload pics off my phone to UWN as it is to do on facebook. Lol. You will have to show me how to copy pics from facebook and put on here. Thanks again bro!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

AWESOME! I have never caught walleye and I am hoping to get one this year, looks like you got started with a good one!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I knew I should have gone back yesterday. Good work. This weekends weather is going to suck but next week should be even warmer. Monday should be my day. Haha


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice one! I enjoyed a walleye dinner last night not that big though :mrgreen: I caught an 18" male on Monday. there's nothing like fresh walleye. Again awesome catch!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's a dandy! Nice job. That seems pretty big for a male. I've been able to tell males from females this time of year cause I always get jizzed on by the males. Anyone know how to tell the difference between males and females otherwise?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats! We went out yesterday afternoon, but no luck. Maybe next time?...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wahooooooooo :-|O|-: congrats them are some of the best eat'n :EAT: fish Utah has to offer IMHO...Enjoy and WTG great catch. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome catch. There will people out droves on UL in the upcoming days inspired by that pic trying to duplicate what you just did.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job i was out on monday for a few hours and couldnt get anything the wind was blowing me around alot though and nothing took the worm any suggestions on something to try for some walleye i have never even tried to fish for them


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> nice job i was out on monday for a few hours and couldnt get anything the wind was blowing me around alot though and nothing took the worm any suggestions on something to try for some walleye i have never even tried to fish for them


I haven't tried for the toothy boys in a few years but when I did chase them a 1/8 ounce chartreuse jighead with a lime green/sparkle curltail grub worked quite well.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

What I like to do this time of year is throw lures that I can work the bottom with. Crank baits, twisters and tubes. The fish right now are FEW and far between so you need to work quick but stay on the bottom as well. I made hundreds of casts on many days to luck into that one. That being said, I can't think of a better feeling than putting in all that work to finally set the hook on a true trophy. That walleye had about a 5 inch wite bass in him. I don't believe size is as important as presentation but every walleye guy has his own thing.
As for telling male from female walleye, I like the squeeze test as well. If I have a male he's goin on the table! If its a female, I like to let her go to do her thing.(as hard as that is) FISH ON!!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats I went out and got skunked. Good to here someones gettin it done.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well tomarow is the big day for me i just went shopping and got alot of stuff to try to hook me a fish or two so lets just hope it works out thanks for all the help and input from everyone


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Great fish. Cant wait to get back to utah and pound a couple of my out o state beers and hit some eyes. Thanks for the report. That is BIG for being a male.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Love them good brews skunk buster! O states and walleye! Dosent get any better than that. Might have to bump into ya and slam some 'eyes and beers with ya. Have a safe trip back to the state.
Thanks everyone for the post and congratulations! Can't wait to get some more!


----------

